# Paper Tuning Help !!!



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

I don't know how experienced of a shooter you are, but if you shoot 2 fletched arrow in a row and get different tears, either you have an fletching contact issue or an inconsistent form issue that needs to be addressed first.

Mitch


----------



## Arobie120 (Aug 6, 2010)

Try shooting with your eyes closed ( up close ). I tried to drive myself insane paper tuning. It was my form. Try walk back tuning to check your tuning.


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

The paper is close enough, like alredy said, walkback tune from there.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Paper tuning is as good a tuning method as any other. No need to do any farther tuning is you paper tune correctly. Try paper tuning fron several different distances and see what happens.


----------



## Adlerauge (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. i am planning walkback tuning whenever the weather gets a little better. The paper tuning wsas done from 
3 ft away in the house.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Adlerauge said:


> Thanks for the replies. i am planning walkback tuning whenever the weather gets a little better. The paper tuning wsas done from
> 3 ft away in the house.


Walkback is a good tuning method. So is paper tuning. I read a lot where someone says that paper is just a starting point.Or paper tuning isn't a good way to tune.
I have paper tuned for many years and have had excellent results. I paper tune from 1 yard and set my rest to punch a good hole. I then step back 1 yard and shoot, then step back another yard and shoot, ect. I shoot back to about 12 yards and shoot 2 roles, first role, 1-6 going left to right and another role 7-12 going left to right. This way you have a series of holes that show the complete flight of the arrow. Then I make any adjustments based on the series of holes. I also paper tune a bareshaft to fine tune.
Most people throw paper tuning under the buss because it can be hard to get good results. It requires a person to shoot with good form and the bow must be set up and tuned properly. Paper tuning can tell you a lot about your arrow spine, your form, your grip and your consistency. There are several good tuning methods and paper tuning is one of them. A bow will only perform as good as the shooter. After tuning a bow, the one thing that is important is to check your groups to see if they are as tight as they should be. Any tuning method needs to be varified with accurate and consistent results. The bow and the shooter need to perform as one unit.


----------

